# I have a large inside storage/shop



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys I'm looking for someone to split the rent on a large storage/shop I have on westfield rd in gulf breeze. It has very tall remote door and rear door electric and water I use it to work on cars and have tools welder plasma cutter big air compressor. If your looking for a place to store stuff alot of room upstairs for that let me know if interested as most of my work is mobile repair now. All I ask is to take care of my stuff tools ect. and keep it clean 200.00 a month and i pay the same + electric :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

This place will hold a big boat or lawn trailer also you can put a trailer outside good deal here if you want your stuff out of the weather and a place to work on your stuff....:yes:


----------

